# Ian Huntley



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I say make sure he is in as much pain as possible :-/

_SOHAM murder suspect Ian Huntley is fighting for his life in hospital today following a reported overdose.

The Prison Service said he was taken from HMP Woodhill, one of Britain's top security jails, after "a serious incident of self-harm''.

He was taken from the prison near Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, at 4am following the suspected suicide bid.

Prison Service officials refused to comment on reports that the double murder suspect had taken an overdose.

Huntley, 29, was taken to hospital where he was being treated in intensive care.

An investigation has been launched and ministers were being kept informed, the Prison Service spokeswoman said.

She said: "We can confirm that Ian Huntley was taken to an outside hospital at 4am this morning following a serious incident of self-harm.
_


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How the fuck did he get the drugs


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I say make sure he is in as much pain as possible Â :-/


Remember; he's innocent until proved guilty.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

In my mind I don't have the slightest doubt that he's guilty.

I just hope the jurors feel the same way :-/


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

nice to know we can still rely on some flame wielding lynch mob justice in this country

do away with courts altogether, I say Â !! Â  leave it up to the Sun and its readership to decide

http://www.thinkofthechildren.co.uk/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well if I was a prison officer I would be passing quite a few death pills around. Shame though it saves them from being beaten up by the decent prisoners.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> In my mind I don't have the slightest doubt that he's guilty.
> 
> I just hope the jurors feel the same way Â :-/


Have a feeling that there may be a problem with getting a jury that can put aside their knowledge of this case and give them a fair trial....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

We can only hope that the rest of the low life scum who populate our prisons follow his lead. [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Why do perverts like him get sectioned for their own safety.

Put them in the main cells, where natural justice will be done [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Remember; he's innocent until proved guilty.


Thought sex cases were always guilty unless proved otherwise?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Remember; he's innocent until proved guilty.


Quite.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Thought sex cases were always guilty unless proved otherwise?


Karloff, stop talking shite...


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I hope most of you are never on a jury......your reaction makes it virtually impossible that he could ever be considered to get a fair trial. Are you the same people who went around burning down pedicurists properties!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I know sod all about the case. However, I find it quite sickening reading this shite the lynch mob are writing. Let the guy get convicted first with the proper evidence - then your shite will be words of wisdom perhaps. 
P.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I hope most of you are never on a jury......your reaction makes it virtually impossible that he could ever be considered to get a fair trial. Are you the same people who went around burning down pedicurists properties!





> I know sod all about the case. Â However, I find it quite sickening reading this shite the lynch mob are writing. Â Let the guy get convicted first with the proper evidence - then your shite will be words of wisdom perhaps. Â
> P.


Hear hear.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Karloff, stop talking shite...


Sorry old chap - tongue was firmly in cheek when I made that comment!! :-*


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Sorry old chap - tongue was firmly in cheek when I made that comment!! Â :-* Â


Sorry Karloff, missed the intention [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

